
The Upcoming Face-Off Between Microsoft vs. Google : Battle on the Horizon - transburgh
http://www.searchenginejournal.com/the-upcoming-face-off-between-microsoft-vs-google-battle-on-the-horizon/6126/
======
jsmcgd
""" To Raikes, Google's challenge is an attack on Microsoft that is both
misguided and arrogant. "The focus is on competitive self-interest; it's on
trying to undermine Microsoft, rather than what customers want to do," said
Raikes. In other words, he believes that Google is launching an attack for the
sake of sabotaging Microsoft, rather than addressing the needs of consumers
and what they actually want. """

HYPOCRISY!!!

~~~
jcwentz
If you believe Microsoft is a force for evil, then doing something to
undermine them would be in customers' interest.

~~~
jsmcgd
I completely agree. Microsoft is being hypocritical.

